# How weird can weird be?



## gabriel lockhart (Sep 22, 2013)

Just asking, as my verse is very strange with a very strong ancient Japanese/Chinese influence, should i westernize some of the stuff such has names so people can understand what i'm talking about rather then keeping with the traditional Japanese and Chinese names for things?

bearing in mind some of the completely fictional things have eastern style naming save for some of the alien races which have amongst other things a Latin twist and ancient middle eastern names?


----------



## JermShar (Sep 22, 2013)

You might want to slightly westernize some things, Mostly things that would be hard to understand without an asian background. 

I don"t know any other languages but english so excuse the psudo-japanese.

Calling a non earthly energy blade a hashido would be ok. (dont know if its a real word)

calling an airplane a Hikoki  while describing it would be ok. (thx google translate)


----------



## escorial (Sep 22, 2013)

just put it up as it is and see what people think


----------



## gabriel lockhart (Sep 23, 2013)

Cheers for the info.


----------

